# للبيع / شيولات كتربيلر طراز [ 950c ، 950b ] بسعر مغري



## الشاحنة الأولى (6 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض ذات السعر المتميز (( شيول كتربلير، طراز: 950سى ))
موديل :1981 ، رقم العرض :428811 ، عدد ساعات العمل:متوسطة
العرض موجود بجدة حاليا يمكنكم معاينته على الطبيعه

_*السعـــــــــر مغـــــر ى جــــداً*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
















************************


السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شيول كتربلير، طراز: 950B )) 
موديل:1987 ، رقم العرض: 249877 ، الحاله: جيده جدا
عــدد سـاعــات العمــــل: 8,564ســاعــــه

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
















​


----------

